# GSP Poll #2



## goldsilverpro (Feb 7, 2014)

Of course, I mean what % of your knowledge did you get from the GoldRefiningForum? 

I am curious as to the results of these 2 questions.

1st poll:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=20024


----------



## etack (Feb 7, 2014)

I got all my knowledge form GRF on how to refine and what to look for to make money on as PM scrap. 

I have a small refining business and some of it I farm out if I'm too bussy. Just knowing you can do that is great info.

Most of what I do Is buy and sell as Lou once told me (paraphrase Its been awhile) the sellers makes all the money and the refiners do all the work.

Eric


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 7, 2014)

Of course I first watched a few youtube videos which had me thinking, it can't be that easy can it? So then I saw a few of Jeff 's videos and asked him a question which lead to here. So as I submitted my vote 100% of the information I know was from here except for a few little inside things that a couple of the senior members have informed me of outside the forum. Love this place and that's no lie

Tyler


----------



## philddreamer (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been panning and dredging for gold since 1986. I read a few small booklets on how to refine my gold. 98% of the information was too vague or just flatout wrong. When I came across this Great Forum, while recuperating from knee surgery, I learned how is really done, and how to do it safely!

Thanks again, GRF!

Phil


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 7, 2014)

Almost 100% of my gold refining skills from e-scrap came from this wonderful forum. 
I visited with a nice gentlemen from Michigan who refines with poor mans nitric and
he gave me his "recipe" that I have shared on this forum. No safe place to refine
anymore though. Waah!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Feb 7, 2014)

I voted 100%, but that's not quite true. I have dabbled in refining a couple of times over the past 40 years, but there was no internet and I had never heard of Hoke, so, like Phil, the information I had was far from complete. If I include what I've learned from Hoke and all the other recommended reading I've found here on the forum, it would be about 99%. 8) 

Dave


----------



## 5962rz (Feb 7, 2014)

60-75% of my knowledge from GRF. The other 25-40% I am trying to forget.
100% of the accurate, truthful, useful and credible knowledge from GRF, its members and Hoke!!!


----------



## niteliteone (Feb 7, 2014)

I've been actively recovering gold plated escrap since 1994 and sold lower quality gold flakes recovered using nitric. It wasn't until I found this place that I was able to actually "Refine" what I recovered.
That has opened a few doors to customers wanting what I have to sell, as in high quality refined metals.
It (refining) hasn't really increased my income, but it has opened many doors to new sources of material I can now refine into a more pure state.


----------



## Geo (Feb 8, 2014)

how much of my income is from refining? i dont think ive made a profit yet. that doesnt mean that i dont make money from it. i normally count my income as money to pay bills and buy food. so far, every thing ive made has been spent on more stuff for refining.

everything ive learned of refining came from right here.


----------



## moose7802 (Feb 8, 2014)

That's funny you say that Jeff because that's how I feel. Guess I just figured at some point I would be refining more than I would need supplies so it could then become income or asset. I have put some of my gold away not to be sold

Tyler


----------



## kurtak (Feb 8, 2014)

I learned about PMs in scrap (other then karat or sterling of course) when I read about in a magazine article title Urban Gold Mining (that was about 5 years ago) that caught my attention because I had been involved in both placer & hard rock mining when I lived in Northern California

So I started looking on the net for info to recover the PMs from scrap & read a "few" things (very few) about it in places other then this forum (before I found this forum)

So though I had learned "a little" before finding this forum I really have to say that 100% of what I do now is the result of being a member of this forum

Kurt


----------



## g_axelsson (Feb 8, 2014)

I didn't put in a vote as I didn't qualify.

But my knowledge of refining comes from mostly from the forum in either direct postings or indirect via documents or links found on the forum. 90-95% would be my guess.

High time to do another donation to the forum.

Göran


----------



## samuel-a (Feb 9, 2014)

I put 100%. But in reality it is a bit lower.
I would count 5% for books and academic papers as off-forum, though some of those were introduced to me by the forum.

I would also count another 10% to actuall refining experiance and few academic chemistry courses i took. Seeing my mistakes, first hand & learning from it, is something that can't be thought by others IMHO.


----------

